# معاجة مياة الصرف الصناعى



## محمود كمياء (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من اصحاب الخبرة ان يفدونى فى معالج الصرف الصناعى وخصوصا مصنع الجلفنة
شكرا


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (11 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## abue tycer (11 مايو 2010)

*ملف بالعربي*

ملف بالعربي عن الصرف الصحي​


----------



## farouq dabag (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور على التعب والله يوفقك


----------



## الهندي30 (4 مارس 2011)

*الله يوفقك*


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (12 مارس 2011)

اللهم ربي يحفظ الجميع


----------



## adhamelmallt (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## محمود كمياء (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
نتمنى تنشيط الموضوع


----------



## adli basha (11 سبتمبر 2012)

تعتمد معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعى على نوعية وطبيعة المياة 
ومعدل الارتفاع فى الاكسجين الكيماوى المستهلك وكذلك الاكسجين الحيوى المستهلك
وبالتالى لابد ان تبدأ المعالجة بضبط الاس الهيدروجينى لانة من الطبيعةى فى صناعة او نشاط الجلفنة لابد وان يكون هناك تغير فى الاس الهيدروجينى 
ولابد ان يكون هناك تخلص تام من العوالق الصلبة عن طريق احواض التجميع والترسيب الابتدائية والتى تتخلص من العوالق والمواد لاراسبة 
يلحقها نظام المعالجة الكيماوية عن طريق اضافة بعض المواد المساعدة فى عملية الترسيب يتبعها اضافة عض البوليمرات والتى تساعد على الترويق التام للمياة مما يساعد على التخلص من 70 % من معدلات التلوث
وسف نقوم بشرح الموضوع بأستفاضة تامة 
عدلى السيد .. استشارى معالجة الصرف الصناعى


----------



## محمود كمياء (13 سبتمبر 2012)

نحن فى الانتظار مهندس عدلى


----------



## مهندس بترول مصري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ا هى نوع محطات المعالجة . لدى الخبره فى مجال تنقية مياة الصرف الصناعي عن طريق البيكتريا . معالجة المياة الصناعية وخروج غاز الميثان بمرحلة اخرى .حدد وراسلنى


----------



## محمود كمياء (28 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على المشاركة مهندس بترول مصرى 
كنت اسال على معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعى بشكا عام وعن معالجة مياة صرف مصانع الجلفنة بشكل خاص


----------



## enga5h (28 سبتمبر 2012)

هذا الكتاب لم يتطرق لي المعالجه 
الاحاديه
الثنائيه
الثلاثيه


----------

